# Electronic Arts nimmt Ende Juni 2014 über 50 Spiele offline



## MaxFalkenstern (12. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Electronic Arts nimmt Ende Juni 2014 über 50 Spiele offline * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Electronic Arts nimmt Ende Juni 2014 über 50 Spiele offline


----------



## TheyCallMeSketch (12. Mai 2014)

Schade. Da sind einige gute Spiele dabei die ich vielleicht sogar nochmal gekauft hätte. Vor einigen Tagen stand ich noch im Laden vor Bf 1942 und war kurz davor es mir wieder zu holen. Nun hat sich das aber auch wieder erledigt.


----------



## Elvis3000 (12. Mai 2014)

TheyCallMeSketch schrieb:


> Schade. Da sind einige gute Spiele dabei die ich vielleicht sogar nochmal gekauft hätte. Vor einigen Tagen stand ich noch im Laden vor Bf 1942 und war kurz davor es mir wieder zu holen. Nun hat sich das aber auch wieder erledigt.


 
so gings mir mit bf 2142.....schade.....der titanmodus war grandios!


----------



## Emke (12. Mai 2014)

EA will ja damit die Leute "zwingen" auf BF3/4 umzusteigen.


----------



## Briareos (12. Mai 2014)

Schade, vor allem BF 1942 und BF 2 waren für mich auch heute noch immer mal wieder eine kurze Runde im MP wert. Lag aber vielleicht auch daran, dass die jüngere Zielgruppe die Nachfolger spielt und ich somit auf den Servern nur noch altersgleiche Greise mit athritischen Gelenken wie mich getroffen habe und somit auch ich eine Chance hatte halbwegs mitzuhalten. 

Aber dann sollte EA aber auch so anständig sein und den Verkauf von (offensichtlichen) Multiplayer-Titeln wie der BF-Reihe aber auch einstellen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Mai 2014)

Für die meisten ehemals mit Gamespy betriebenen Spiele gibt es ja nach wie vor Hoffnung:
Star Wars: Battlefront 2 - Online-Support für alle Gamespy-Opfer bleibt durch Gameranger erhalten


----------



## Vordack (12. Mai 2014)

Hab die Liste eben durchgeschaut. Ok.

Ich kann die Entscheidung nachvollziehen, dem wirtschaftlichen Aspekt halber.


----------



## Sam28 (12. Mai 2014)

Emke schrieb:


> EA will ja damit die Leute "zwingen" auf BF3/4 umzusteigen.


 Nein, die Battlefield Spiele laufen über Gamespy und die machen nun dicht, EA könnte die Spiele anpassen für eine andere Form des Online Multiplayers, aber bei so alten Games machen sie sich die Mühe nicht mehr.


----------



## solidus246 (12. Mai 2014)

Vor ein Paar Tagen habe ich ernsthaft noch das gute alte BF2 ausgekramt. Liegt bei mir aufm Schreibtisch. Jetzt darf ich lesen, dass ich es wieder wegpacken darf. Danke...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Mai 2014)

> Das Aus von Gamespy ist zum Teil mitverantwortlich für das geplante Abschalten der Online-Funktion.


Für EA wohl eher willkommener Vorwand...


----------



## Maiernator (12. Mai 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Für EA wohl eher willkommener Vorwand...


 Naja die Spiele sind zum teil 10 jahre alt oder noch älter(bf 1942) und einige waren online nach kurzen hype einfach nur gurken(alle neuen c&c) teile. 
Age of empires 3 zb ist bis heute bei knapp 2000 spieler im durchschnitt(9 ajhre alt), genauso wie aoe2(noch älter). Die ganzen spiele oben haben zum großen teil keine 500 spieler mehr, die online spielen.
vieles davon wurde gehyped, kurz intensiv gespielt und gammelte dann jahre vor sich hin.
Sehe da bis auf die battlefield titel kein spiel das eine weitere serverbetreibung rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (12. Mai 2014)

Juckt mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich. 
Ich zocke meist nur noch im Singleplayer-Modus und kann den Ansatz von EA hier durchaus nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich sonst eher kritisch bin was diesen Publisher angeht.


----------



## natsen (12. Mai 2014)

wie siehts den mit fifa 08 aus in origin? kann man das überhaupt noch spielen oder wurde es schon längst abgeschaltet


----------



## Kwengie (12. Mai 2014)

schade eigentlich,
wie es mit der Battlefield-Serie bestellt und und zumindest Battlefield 2 hätten sie noch laufen lassen können.
... aber wieso wird Battlefielde 1942 abgeschaltet, wurde dieses denn nicht zugunsten des 10 jährigen Jubiläums auf Origin kostenlos angeboten?
Diese Jahr wäre Battlefield Vietnam und nächstes Jahr Battlefield 2 der Kandidat gewesen.


----------



## dangee (12. Mai 2014)

schade der Nostalgie wegen aber zocken werde ich wohl keinen der Titel mehr.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Mai 2014)

Find ich sehr schade, gerade wegen BF2142. Der MP da war imho sehr gut und ich habe seit Release fast 500 Stunden gespielt. Vor 2 Wochen erst das letzte Mal. Sehr schade, dass das dann vorbei sein wird


----------



## haep2 (12. Mai 2014)

Crysis 2 ist grade mal 3 Jahre und wird abgeschalten. Da ist es mir völlig egal ob das jetzt mit Gamespy zusammenhängt, von einem vernünftigen Publisher würde ich erwarten, dass er den Support leistet und dann auf eine andere Plattform mit dem Spiel wechselt.

Und was ist bitte mit dieser Meldung, in der es noch hieß, dass die Battlefield Spiele weiterhin spielbar bleiben sollen?
http://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-Bad-Company-2-PC-220202/News/Battlefield-EA-macht-Hoffnung-fuer-Zeit-nach-Gamespy-Abschaltung-1117162/

Pustekuchen.
Typisch EA halt...


----------



## Batze (12. Mai 2014)

EA ist eben ein riesiger Wirtschafts Konzern. Deshalb aus dieser Sicht bei vielen genannten Titeln eventuell verständlich.

Allerdings, wie hier schon einige auch gepostet haben, wenn Spiele nach ein paar Monaten des Hypes nicht mehr gespielt werden, sieht man ganz genau was da andauernt produziert wird.
Kurzweilige Geld macherei und langjähriger Dreck.
Kundennähe kennt man da eh nicht.

Ein Diablo 2 läuft auch nach 13 Jahren noch problemlos Online.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Mai 2014)

haep2 schrieb:


> Crysis 2 ist grade mal 3 Jahre und wird abgeschalten.


 
hat überhaupt irgendwer jemals den mp-modus von crysis 2 (oder 1 oder 3) genutzt?


----------



## Schalkmund (12. Mai 2014)

Ist damit der online MP für BF und Co. komplett futsch? Ich kann es nicht wirklich nachvollziehen die meisten Server werden doch nicht von EA betrieben sondern von Spielern, was muss EA da noch großartig leisten? Es müsste doch wenigstens noch drin sein, dass man sich mit privaten Community-Servern weiterhin noch verbinden kann und wenn die Server-IP per Hand eintragen muss.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Mai 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hat überhaupt irgendwer jemals den mp-modus von crysis 2 (oder 1 oder 3) genutzt?


 
Ja, allerdings jeweils nicht sehr lange. Den von Crysis 2 allerdings erst dieses Jahr, nachdem ich den SP zum zweiten Mal durchgespielt hatte. Ist denke ich in beiden Fällen verschmerzbar, dass sie abgeschaltet werden.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (12. Mai 2014)

Battlefield 2142? NEEEEIN!


----------



## CreechNB (12. Mai 2014)

Im Fall vom Master of Orion 3 kommt die Abschaltung doch eigentlich nicht früh genug


----------



## Kerusame (12. Mai 2014)

sie dürften alternativ ruhig die quellcodes rausrücken und modding bei diesen spielen erlauben. ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, auch weiterhin bf2 spielen zu können. für mich war bf2 das beste der ganzen marke, auch wenn andere teile viel spaß machten (vietnam, 2142, 1942, 1943,..)


----------



## dangee (12. Mai 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hat überhaupt irgendwer jemals den mp-modus von crysis 2 (oder 1 oder 3) genutzt?


 
der erste Teil (Crysis Wars) hatte sehr gute Ansätze mit Fahrzeugen, Levelsystem etc. Hat aber nie so richtig rund funktioniert.


----------



## Chronik (12. Mai 2014)

"Electronic Arts nimmt Ende Juni 2014 über 50 Spiele offline". Wer das gewusst bzw. geahnt hat hebt bitte die Hand bzw. den Daumen!!!


----------



## Bonkic (12. Mai 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> "Electronic Arts nimmt Ende Juni 2014 über 50 Spiele offline". Wer das gewusst bzw. geahnt hat hebt bitte die Hand bzw. den Daumen!!!


 
server werden irgendwann abgeschaltet. ein völlig normaler vorgang, ob bei ea oder sonstwem. 
dafür brauchts keine prophetische gabe.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Mai 2014)

Richtig, das ist kein alleiniges EA-"Problem".
Auch bei 2K Games fallen zum Beispiel einige Spiele ab Ende Mai weg.
Lediglich ein paar ausgesuchte werden gerettet.
2K Games: Online-Umstellung zahlreicher Titel nach Gamespy Ende


----------



## Sanador (12. Mai 2014)

Huch, was machen denn Neverwinter Nights und Neverwinter Nights 2 in dieser Liste?
Beide Titel gehören doch Atari.


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Huch, was machen denn Neverwinter Nights und Neverwinter Nights 2 in dieser Liste?
> Beide Titel gehören doch Atari.



Ja, aber wer war wohl der Entwickler? 



Bonkic schrieb:


> server werden irgendwann abgeschaltet. ein völlig normaler vorgang, ob bei ea oder sonstwem.
> dafür brauchts keine prophetische gabe.


 
wobei man aber sagen muss dass das nach dem Gamespy aus allerdings abzusehen war, weil sich auch für die Titel ne Umstellung wohl nimmer rechnet


----------



## Sanador (12. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, aber wer war wohl der Entwickler?


Ok, aber was macht dann eben nur Teil 2 in der Liste, dieser wurde von Obsidian entwickelt.


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ok, aber was macht dann eben nur Teil 2 in der Liste, dieser wurde von Obsidian entwickelt.


 
höm
njoa

wobei Battlefront auch dabei ist und damit haben die ja auch garnichts zu tun, außer das man ein Spiel macht das genauso heißt wie der erste Teil


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. Mai 2014)

Wenn man den Gerüchten glauben darf, sind die Publisher aber an der Abschaltung nicht ganz unschuldig, weil sie GameSpy für den Service der Bereitstellung der Server schon lange nichts mehr gezahlt haben. Anstatt GameSpy jetzt zu entlohnen, ist es für die Publisher aber wahrscheinlich wirtschaftlicher alte Titel vom Netz zu nehmen und für ein paar ausgewählte neue einen Patch anzubieten. 

Nachvollziehbar - aber schade.


----------



## Sanador (12. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> höm
> njoa
> 
> wobei Battlefront auch dabei ist und damit haben die ja auch garnichts zu tun, außer das man ein Spiel macht das genauso heißt wie der erste Teil


Wieso beide Battlefront Teile sind vom Entwickler Pandemic, welcher von EA aufgekauft wurde. Ach ich kapier das auch nicht...oder hat Disney EA alle Star Wars-Spielrechte gegeben?!


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Wieso beide Battlefront Teile sind vom Entwickler Pandemic, welcher von EA aufgekauft wurde. Ach ich kapier das auch nicht...oder hat Disney EA alle Star Wars-Spielrechte gegeben?!


 
die Frage ist nur eher, war das ne Auftragsarbeit
Das ganze Rechtezeug ist auch unglaublich verschwurbelt


----------



## Sanador (12. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das ganze Rechtezeug ist auch unglaublich verschwurbelt


Ich würde mal sagen, so kann man das stehen lassen. 

@Topic: Es ist schon ein wenig beängstigend, wie viele Spiele durch die Gamespy-Schließung in den Tod gezogen werden.


----------



## USA911 (12. Mai 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> schade eigentlich,
> wie es mit der Battlefield-Serie bestellt und und zumindest Battlefield 2 hätten sie noch laufen lassen können.
> ... aber wieso wird Battlefielde 1942 abgeschaltet, wurde dieses denn nicht zugunsten des 10 jährigen Jubiläums auf Origin kostenlos angeboten?
> Diese Jahr wäre Battlefield Vietnam und nächstes Jahr Battlefield 2 der Kandidat gewesen.


 
Jetzt weiß man auch warum sie es verschenkt haben. Da es eh nichts mehr wert ist und der MP dichtgemacht wird. Denke nicht das das Spiel sich einer zugelegt hat um es alleine gegen Bots zuspielen.

Das ist aber dann schon verdammt blauäugig von EA. Wir verschenken was, womit die Kunden nach 4-5 monaten nichts mehr machen können. Das könnte gut nach hinten losgehen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Mai 2014)

Das bestätigt wieder meine Einstellung, alles zu boykottieren, bei dem man auch im Einzelspieler immer online sein muss. Mit den Spielen wird das nämlich auch irgendwann passieren 

Vor allem schade ist es um die alten BF-Spiele, weil die meiner Meinung nach viel besser sind als die neuen. Ich denke aber, dass die Community sicher Möglichkeiten finden wird, wie man diese Spiele trotzdem noch weiterhin online spielen kann.


----------



## Seebaer (12. Mai 2014)

Ich spiele grundsätzlich nur offline. Spiele mit Onlineregistrierung sind ein Bruchteil meiner Spiele, die ohne Internet installierbar und spielbar sind.
Boykotierte Spiele mit Online-und Registrierungszwang gehen inzwischen in Richtung 3stelligem Bereich.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Mai 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, dass die Community sicher Möglichkeiten finden wird, wie man diese Spiele trotzdem noch weiterhin online spielen kann.


 
Ich kann es nur nochmal wiederholen:


MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Für die meisten ehemals mit Gamespy betriebenen Spiele gibt es ja nach wie vor Hoffnung:
> Star  Wars: Battlefront 2 - Online-Support für alle Gamespy-Opfer bleibt  durch Gameranger erhalten


----------



## Gast20180705 (12. Mai 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das bestätigt wieder meine Einstellung, alles zu boykottieren, bei dem man auch im Einzelspieler immer online sein muss. Mit den Spielen wird das nämlich auch irgendwann passieren
> 
> Vor allem schade ist es um die alten BF-Spiele, weil die meiner Meinung nach viel besser sind als die neuen. Ich denke aber, dass die Community sicher Möglichkeiten finden wird, wie man diese Spiele trotzdem noch weiterhin online spielen kann.


 
Privat Rechner/Server aufsetzen, der das Spiel im LAN-Modus hostet und dann via Hamachi oder direkt IP spielen. Zumindest bis BF2142 möglich für die, die wirklich noch Spielen wollen kein Problem.


----------



## ev3rest (13. Mai 2014)

haep2 schrieb:


> Crysis 2 ist grade mal 3 Jahre und wird abgeschalten. Da ist es mir völlig egal ob das jetzt mit Gamespy zusammenhängt, von einem vernünftigen Publisher würde ich erwarten, dass er den Support leistet und dann auf eine andere Plattform mit dem Spiel wechselt.
> 
> Und was ist bitte mit dieser Meldung, in der es noch hieß, dass die Battlefield Spiele weiterhin spielbar bleiben sollen?
> Battlefield: EA macht Hoffnung für Zeit nach Gamespy-Abschaltung
> ...



omg , ea Hater.

Hätte nie gedacht das die meisten Spiele überhaupt noch ea Server bekommen.
Im Durchschnitt werden doch bei allen Spielen die Server nach ca. 3 Jahre abgestellt. 
Denke das selbst bei Battlefield 3 nur noch max. 5% der Käufer spielen. Schwachsinn ältere Spiele weiter zu supporten,die auch Spieler mit eigenen Severn zocken können. Bf 1 -bfbc 2 wären ja nur noch n Fall für nen Lan Party interessant.  

Wichtiger wäre das die neuen Titel perfect laufen, sollte ea mal besser Dice kräftig in den Arsch treten. haben die nähmlich verdient.


----------



## Kwengie (13. Mai 2014)

> ...
> Der Branchenriese wisse aber, dass Spiele-Highlights wie Battlefield 2, Battlefield 1942, Medal of Honor: Allied Assault und Command & Conquer bei den Fans auch heute noch beliebt sind.
> ...



cool,
das sind die Spiele bis auf CC, die ich kenne und die ich auch lieben gelernt habe, auch der musikalischen Untermalung wegen.


----------



## Kwengie (13. Mai 2014)

ev3rest schrieb:


> omg , ea Hater.
> 
> Hätte nie gedacht das die meisten Spiele überhaupt noch ea Server bekommen.
> Im Durchschnitt werden doch bei allen Spielen die Server nach ca. 3 Jahre abgestellt.
> ...


 

*lol*
hast Du eine Ahnung, was derzeit bei Battlefield 3 abgeht.
Ich habe sogar das Gefühl gehabt, daß Battlefield 3 einen Zulauf bekommen hat, nachdem Battlefield 4 ein paar Monate auf den Markt war, oder ich bin schlechter geworden... 

und was meinst Du mit BF1? Das Spiel kenne ich gar nicht und BF1 ist nie rausgekommen.
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 hat einen Lan-Modus, seit wann das denn?


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Mai 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> und was meinst Du mit BF1? Das Spiel kenne ich gar nicht und BF1 ist nie rausgekommen.


 es ist ja wohl ziemlich offensichtlich was er damit meinte oder?  das erste Battlefield (egal wie es mit Untertitel heißt)


----------



## Kwengie (13. Mai 2014)

natürlich wußte ich, was er oder sie mit Battlefield 1 meint... 
Ist es zu schwer, Battlefield 42 oder Battlefield 1942 zu schreiben?


Was ist denn Battlefield Vietnam und hier fängt das Problem an, wenn ich Battlefield 1942 mit der 1 bezeichne.
Battlefield 2 ist dann 3 und Battlefield 3 dann 5 und so weiter...


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Mai 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Was ist denn Battlefield Vietnam und hier fängt das Problem an, wenn ich Battlefield 1942 mit der 1 bezeichne.


 Battlefield 1,5   bei der nackten Kanone klappt das Schema ja auch


----------



## Kwengie (13. Mai 2014)

naja, die Nummern finde ich sowieso ziemlich blöd und recht einfallslos im Spiel und das fängt ja schon bei Battlefield 2 an.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Mai 2014)

Na das klingt ja schon etwas besser als die ursprüngliche Meldung.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (13. Mai 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> natürlich wußte ich, was er oder sie mit Battlefield 1 meint...
> Ist es zu schwer, Battlefield 42 oder Battlefield 1942 zu schreiben?
> 
> 
> ...


 1. Battlefield Vietnam
2. Battlefield 1942
3. Battlefield 2
4. Battlefield 2142
5. Battlefield Bad Company
6. Battlefield Heroes
7. Battlefield Bad Company 2
8. Battlefield 1943
9. Free to Pay Battlefield
10. Battlefield 3
11. Battlefield 4

Die Reihenfolge stimmt eventuell nicht ganz. Das Spinoff und den Kostenlos Bezahlen Titel hab ich mal mitgezählt. Die Add Ons nicht.
Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Eberhard (19. Mai 2014)

[quote, PCGames]Update am 13. Mai: Electronic Arts hatte sich bereits am 9. Mai wegen dem Gamespy-Ende und der damit einhergehend geplanten Abschaltung ...[/quote]

wegen DES Gamespy EndeS !
Als Schreibender eines Print- und Online-Mediums muss man sein Fach beherrschen. Immerhin lesen hier jede Menge junger Leute mit, denen dadurch nebenbei das Falsche als normal und richtig in Fleisch und Blut übergeht, weil es ja überall so falsch geschrieben wird.
*Ihr habt Verantwortung und solltet mehr Selbstanspruch haben!*


----------



## Bonkic (19. Mai 2014)

Eberhard schrieb:


> wegen DES Gamespy EndeS !


 
begründung? 
ich halte beides für machbar und auch den dativ nicht für falsch.


----------



## Briareos (20. Mai 2014)

Ich bin ja dafür, das man auch (oder besser sogar) auf Online-Plattformen und Foren auf eine korrekte Schreibweise achtet, aber erbsenzählende Orthographie-Nazis kann ich auf den Tod nicht ausstehen. 

Normalerweise wäre der Satz so bei verwendetem Dativ absolut korrekt, da Zeitangaben bzw. Präpositionen wie nach, von, seit, zu usw. zwingend den Dativ vorraussetzen. Allerdings ist der Satzbau durch das verwendete Wörtchen "wegen" etwas unglücklich, weswegen sich der Satz bei verwendetem Akkusativ durchaus besser lesen lassen würde.

@Eberhard
Wenn Online-Journalismus genauso profitabel ist wie der Print-Bereich zu seinen beseten Zeiten bin ich mir sicher, dass die Betreiber auch wieder ein professionelles Lektorat einführen. Bis dahin musst du mit der Erkenntniss leben, dass du der Einzige bist, der immer und überall fehlerfreies Deutsch gebraucht.

_"Errare humanum est"_


----------



## DonRossignole (21. Mai 2014)

Diese Meldung ruft nahezu gleichzeitig eine Serie von "Gefühlsadjektiven" in mir hervor:

bedauerlich,    Mein Mitgefühl für alle Nostalgiker und  Fans dieser Liste, teils hervorragender und wegweisender Software.

 absehbar,       Es zeigt sich das Bild eines zunehmend schärferen Marktes mit knallhart kalkulierten Marktzielen, fernab von den herzbluterfüllten Firmenkulturen der Gründerzeiten.

 überraschend,   Die Zyklen der Neubewertungen der Wirtschaftlichkeit von Netz-Infrastrukturen und deren       Bereinigung  verkürzen sich scheinbar immer schneller (Ausnahme Blizzard?). 

 verständlich,          Der Konkurrenzdruck und die Kopflastigkeit von Großunternehmen hat finanzielle und         demzufolge praktische Folgen. Das fördert solch "kreative" Ideen.

 beängstigend,      Gute Spiele, echte Klassiker und Meilensteine verschwinden aus den aktiven Onlinebereichen.
              Die geliebten Zeitfresser von heute könnte evtl. morgen dasselbe Schicksal ereilen.

Auch die Abschaltung von Microsofts Service _Games for Windows LIVE_ wird mir, wie so manch anderem Spieler nicht einmal besonders alter Programme vermutlich noch Bauchschmerzen bereiten. Und so könnte sich ein einstmals mistrauisch beäugtes Kind aus dem Schoße Valves, das nun lange gereift, ja geradezu _evolved_ ist, als Rettungsinsel für online Support herausstellen... Hmmm, ob die Spielebibliothek von Steam wohl ein Maximum hat? 
​


----------



## Kwengie (30. Juni 2014)

> gefunden." Der Branchenriese wisse aber, dass Spiele-Highlights wie Battlefield 2, Battlefield 1942, Medal of Honor: Allied Assault und Command & Conquer bei den Fans auch heute noch beliebt sind.


... schon aus diesem Grunde verstehe ich EA nicht.


----------



## Worrel (30. Juni 2014)

Eberhard schrieb:


> PCGames schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als Rechtschreib-Kritiker erst recht. So sollte man einen Satz auch dann mit einem Großbuchstaben beginnen, wenn das Verb fehlt und das "W" in "wegen" daher groß schreiben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juli 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Als Rechtschreib-Kritiker erst recht. So sollte man einen Satz auch dann mit einem Großbuchstaben beginnen, wenn das Verb fehlt und das "W" in "wegen" daher groß schreiben.



Gnihihihi


----------



## Kerusame (1. Juli 2014)

groß-/kleinschreibung sollte sowieso abgeschafft werden, bremst sowieso nur aus. sagte sogar meine deutschdozentin an der handelsakademie.



p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> 1. Battlefield Vietnam
> 2. Battlefield 1942
> 3. Battlefield 2
> 4. Battlefield 2142
> ...



stimmt, 1942 kam nämlich vor vietnam: wikipedia häts gewusst.

@ensira kein problem

normal: ist die junge dame gut zu den vögeln?
versaut: ist die junge dame gut zu vögeln?


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> groß-/kleinschreibung sollte sowieso abgeschafft werden, bremst sowieso nur aus. sagte sogar meine deutschdozentin an der handelsakademie.



Dann schreib ihr doch mal die Frage, ob sie gut zu Vögeln sei.


----------



## Worrel (1. Juli 2014)

_"ist die junge dame gut zu *den *vögeln?"_ bezieht sich auf* näher bestimmte *Vögel, zB die Vögel, die sie in ihrer Tierhandlung versorgen muß. 
Wenn sie allerdings *generell alle *Vögel gern mag, wird der Artikel weggelassen.

Analog: "Magst du Hunde?" vs "Magst du *die *Hunde?"


PS: "Hans machte einen hungerstreik. Er verweigerte speis und trank."
Aß er nur nichts oder trank er auch nichts?


----------



## Kerusame (2. Juli 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> _"ist die junge dame gut zu *den *vögeln?"_ bezieht sich auf* näher bestimmte *Vögel, zB die Vögel, die sie in ihrer Tierhandlung versorgen muß.
> Wenn sie allerdings *generell alle *Vögel gern mag, wird der Artikel weggelassen.
> PS: "Hans machte einen hungerstreik. Er verweigerte speis und trank."
> Aß er nur nichts oder trank er auch nichts?



danke für die deutschlektion, aber ich habe die schule freiwillig verlassen - sollte das nicht bis nach deutschland durchgedrungen sein. 
natürlich gäbe es in der aktuellen form unserer sprache einige problemchen hier und da, aber die würden durch neue schreibregeln sicherlich innerhalb kurzer zeit (aus politischer sicht kurz, also ca. 25-75 jahre)
aus der welt geschafft. bei deinem beispielsatz mit hans hungerstreik kann man es beispielsweise schon aus der situation ablesen: er aß und trank nichts. andernfalls würdest du nicht die phrase "speis und trank" verwenden.
diese ist heutzutage sowieso schon ungewöhnlich genug. aber he, du kennst doch bestimmt auch, beispielsweise, die englische sprache, in der vergleichsweise viele wörter völlig unterschiedliche bedeutungen haben, da sie
in einem anderen zusammenhang oder einer anderen satzstellung vorkommen. sprachliche probleme haben dadurch aber weder die engländer, noch die amerikaner. willst du mir erzählen, dass das mit deutsch nicht machbar
wäre? wie immer, müssen wir nur wollen.


----------



## Eberhard (3. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Als Rechtschreib-Kritiker erst recht. So sollte man einen Satz auch dann mit einem Großbuchstaben beginnen, wenn das Verb fehlt und das "W" in "wegen" daher groß schreiben.



Nö, nicht erst recht.
1.) Bin ich hier nur einfacher Leser und möchte mich ja eher an jemandem orientieren, der den Beruf eines Schreibers gelernt hat, und somit in seinem Wissensstand dem eines Technikers diesbezüglich überlegen sein sollte. 
2.) Ändert die Tatsache, dass ich die Anführungszeichen und die Fortsetzungspünktchen vor dem Ausschnitt vergessen habe, nichts am ursprünglichen Fehler. Schließlich werde ich beim nächsten Mal auf beides achten, der Fehler im Artikel wird sich allerdings wahrscheinlich wiederholen, wenn ihn so viele Leute unbedeutend finden.
3.) Wäre ich wohl eher Grammatik-Kritiker und kein Rechtschreibungs-Kritiker, da ein irrtümlich angewandter Dativ ins Gebiet der Grammatik fällt und nicht in das der Rechtschreibung. 
4.) Verstehe ich die Intention Deiner Antwort nicht. Findest Du solche Fehler in Ordnung? Siehst Du in einem beruflichen Schreiber kein Vorbild? Und falls nein, warum nicht?


@Shadow_Man: Jetzt wäre wieder Zeit für ein leicht kindisches Gnihihihi. 
Ich gönne Dir das aber ausdrücklich. Ein bisschen Entspannung muss sein.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, mit wie wenig Anspruch die Leute heutzutage an manche Dinge heran gehen (während an anderer Stelle der Anspruch oft unangemessen ins Unendliche steigt).


@Bonkic: Duden | wegen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

Da in diesem Fall das Wort "des" dazwischen steht, sieht es so aus, als wäre der Genetiv angebracht, meinst Du nicht?
Dass viele es nicht (mehr) für falsch oder machbar halten, liegt daran, dass man es so oft falsch hört und sich daran gewöhnt hat. "Auf der Arbeit" wird ja auch nicht mehr als falsch angesehen, weil es so viele dauernd aussprechen (Zur Info: Es gibt zwar den Ruhrpott-Slang-Ausdruck "auf Arbeit", aber eben ohne "der". Hochdeutsch heisst es "bei der Arbeit", "während der Arbeit", "auf der Dienststelle" oder "am Arbeitsplatz").
Ganz abgesehen davon klingt der Genetiv um Längen eleganter, so dass man ihn schon deswegen benutzen sollte.


@Briareros:
>Wenn Online-Journalismus genauso profitabel ist wie der Print-Bereich zu seinen beseten Zeiten bin ich mir sicher, dass die Betreiber auch wieder ein professionelles Lektorat einführen. Bis dahin musst du mit der Erkenntniss leben, dass du der Einzige bist, der immer und überall fehlerfreies Deutsch gebraucht.<

Was genau meinst Du mit Lektorat? Ich glaube nicht, dass ein einziger dieser Online-Artikel je ein Lektorat gesehen hat. Und für solch einfache Belange brauchen die auch keins, oder? 
Es gibt private Spiele-Blogs, die da durchaus höhere Standards setzen und garantiert auch kein Lektorat haben.
Ich bin eher kein ein Orthografie-Nazi, denn mir sind Tipp- und Flüchtigkeitsfehler im Kommentar-Bereich ziemlich egal, schließlich ist das ein schnelllebiges Medium hier und nicht jeder verbringt allzu viel Zeit damit, seine Beiträge zu kontrollieren, aber bei Grammatik-Holperern, die fürchterlich klingen, zwingt es mich halt, etwas zu sagen (zumal der hemmungslose Dativ-Gebrauch immer weiter einreißt und die Leute immer weniger Anspruch an ihre eigene Sprech- und Schreibweise haben).

Und perfektes Deutsch schreibe und spreche ICH mit Sicherheit nicht! (Der Seitenhieb geht also ins Leere). Ich bemühe mich nur, es einigermaßen(!) gut zu beherrschen und zu benutzen und gehe davon aus, dass ich bei einem Printmedium Vorbilder finde, die gut ausgebildet sind und ihr Fach beherrschen. Das ist aber immer weniger der Fall. Dank Gewinnmaximierung werden neue Mitarbeiter nicht mal mehr zu entsprechenden Schulungen geschickt. Ich halte das für bedenklich, denn trotz dieser Entwicklung orientieren sich die Leute an dem, was sie dauernd lesen.



@kerusame:
>... sagte sogar meine deutschdozentin an der handelsakademie.<

Finde den Fehler. Tipp: Er befindet sich im Wort am Satzende.
Es muss schon einen Grund gegeben haben, warum man eine Groß- und Kleinschreibung überhaupt erst entwickelt hat.
"bremst nur aus" ist ein reines Kosten- und Faulheit-basiertes Argument. Nicht sehr nützlich bei der Beurteilung einer Schriftsprache.


----------



## Enisra (3. August 2014)

so viel Text und doch nur Mimimi und Natürlich sollte wenn man schon klugscheißt sicher gehen nicht die gleichen Fehler zu machen


----------



## Eberhard (3. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> so viel Text und doch nur Mimimi und Natürlich sollte wenn man schon klugscheißt sicher gehen nicht die gleichen Fehler zu machen



Schon wieder jemand, der darauf herein fällt. Wenn jemand auf einen Fehler aufmerksam macht, ist es völlig egal, ob er denselben Fehler auch macht. Es ist wichtig, dass der Fehler an sich erwähnt wird!
Falls Du einen Fehler entdeckt, hast, dann benenne ihn und ggf. werde ich versuchen ihn künftig zu vermeiden. DARUM geht es.

Was meinst Du mit "so viel Text"? Bei lächerlichen acht kurzen Absätzen mit viel Leerraum dazwischen? Verwöhnt von modernen Ultra-Kurz-Online-Artikeln? 
Ich bezweifele ja, dass launige Einzeiler-Kommentare ohne Aussage viel besser sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. August 2014)

Eberhard schrieb:


> @Shadow_Man: Jetzt wäre wieder Zeit für ein leicht kindisches Gnihihihi.
> Ich gönne Dir das aber ausdrücklich. Ein bisschen Entspannung muss sein.
> 
> Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, mit wie wenig Anspruch die Leute heutzutage an manche Dinge heran gehen (während an anderer Stelle der Anspruch oft unangemessen ins Unendliche steigt).



Das mit dem "Gnihihi" war nur Spaß, keine Angst  Und was den Anspruch angeht: Ich habe hier auch schon mehr als genug kritisiert, mir gefallen einige Dinge hier auch nicht so (z.B. dass man hier so viel Konsolenzeug auf die Seite genommen hat, obwohl es dafür die Videogameszone und 4players in den eigenen Reihen gibt). 

Ach ja, du hast übrigens einen coolen Namen  Ist das dein echter oder nur hier im Forum? So heißt nämlich mein Vater auch. Kein Witz


----------



## Eberhard (3. August 2014)

Der Name ist echt. Ich bin aber, glaube ich, ein Tickchen jünger als Dein Vater.
Im Real-Life hat der Name auch Nachteile, weil viele von diesen Senioren-Verwertern (vom Rheumamittel bis Lotto-Fuzzis) bei dem Namen jemand Halb-Senilen vermuten und einem mit Anrufen auf den Geist gehen. Immerhin legen viele von denen gleich wieder auf, wenn sich eine forsche, agile, jüngere Stimme meldet. Wird bestimmt noch eine harte Zeit, wenn ich wirklich mal alt werde. Habe das bei meiner Mutter miterlebt. Aber auch während der Schulzeit war es ziemlich hart Eberhard zu heißen, weil der Name Missbrauchspotential  (Sauweich etc.) hat.
Einmal erwachsen ist er aber Insgesamt cool, ja.  Thanks.

Die Entscheidung, Konsolen und PC zu vermengen in einem Magazin, welches das "P" und das "C" vom Personal Computer explizit im Namen trägt, ist mir auch suspekt. aber wahrscheinlich kam bei einer (oder allen) dieser Umfragen der letzten Monate und Jahre, in denen gefragt wurde, welche Themen denn vermehrt auftauchen sollten, der Wunsch nach mehr Konsolen-Inhalt auf. Man darf ja nicht vergessen, dass die "ältere" PC-Generation mittlerweile in der Minderzahl ist. Die Jüngeren sind ja alle mit mindestens einer Konsole aufgewachsen. Für die ist der PC nur ein Medienplayer einer ganzen Reihe. Und nicht der Wichtigste. 
Scheint mittlerweile für Magazine eine Frage des Überlebens geworden zu sein, vermehrt Konsolen-Inhalte zu behandeln. Ärgerlich ist es nur, wenn Stoff besprochen wird, den es für den PC nicht gibt. Das macht einem unnütz den Mund wässrig.


----------



## Worrel (4. August 2014)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Nö, nicht erst recht.


Doch. 



> 1.) Bin ich hier nur einfacher Leser und möchte mich ja eher an jemandem orientieren, der den Beruf eines Schreibers gelernt hat, und somit in seinem Wissensstand dem eines Technikers diesbezüglich überlegen sein sollte.
> 3.) Wäre ich wohl eher Grammatik-Kritiker und kein Rechtschreibungs-Kritiker, da ein irrtümlich angewandter Dativ ins Gebiet der Grammatik fällt und nicht in das der Rechtschreibung.


Ok, da hast du recht.



> 2.) Ändert die Tatsache, dass ich die Anführungszeichen und die Fortsetzungspünktchen vor dem Ausschnitt vergessen habe, nichts am ursprünglichen Fehler.


Das ist richtig. Bloß: Du hast sie nun mal eben *nicht *gesetzt, daher hättest du ein großes "W" benutzen müssen.



> 4.) Verstehe ich die Intention Deiner Antwort nicht. Findest Du solche Fehler in Ordnung? Siehst Du in einem beruflichen Schreiber kein Vorbild? Und falls nein, warum nicht?


Jeder ist Mensch und kann sich daher mal irren. Zudem ist Sprache ständig im Wandel. Was man heute noch nach allen Regeln der Kunst 100% richtig schreibt, mag in 50 Jahren schon falsch sein.

Auch wenn es diverse Wort- und Satzkonstrukte gibt, die erst mal falsch sind, ("Ich bin gerade am Kochen.", "Ich habe fertig." oder eben "wegen dem Gamespy-Ende"), finden diese ihre Verbreitung in der Umgangssprache und werden bei entsprechender Nutzung sogar offiziell anerkannt (Duden | downloaden | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft).

Mein Standpunkt ist: Hey, wenn das nur ein Fehler ist - der eventuell in dem entsprechenden Landstrich, in dem der Schreiber wohnt, gar kein Fehler ist, weil das da *alle immer *so sagen - kann man da problemlos drüber wegsehen. Und da kriegt dann auch ein übereifrige Kritiker von mir sein Fett weg. 
Wenn der Text aber eher  aussiht wir ein umbegippt buschtabennsuhpe ...


----------



## Briareos (4. August 2014)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Dass viele es nicht (mehr) für falsch oder machbar halten, liegt daran, dass man es so oft falsch hört und sich daran gewöhnt hat. "Auf der Arbeit" wird ja auch nicht mehr als falsch angesehen, weil es so viele dauernd aussprechen (Zur Info: Es gibt zwar den Ruhrpott-Slang-Ausdruck "auf Arbeit", aber eben ohne "der". Hochdeutsch heisst es "bei der Arbeit", "während der Arbeit", "auf der Dienststelle" oder "am Arbeitsplatz").


Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre fällt dein Arbeitsbeispiel unter den Bereich "Umgangssprache". Und in diesem Fall stimmt die Aussage "Nur weil man es immer wieder falsch sagt, wird es dadurch nicht richtig." nicht, da auch der Duden kein in Stein gemeisseltes Werk für die Ewigkeit ist und durchaus immer wieder umgangssprachliche Redewendungen, die ehemals falsch waren aufnimmt und sie somit als richtig deklariert.

(Ich hoffe ja seit Jahren das meine Redensweise "der Einzigste" endlich in den Duden aufgenommen wird, damit mich meine Frau nicht mehr andauernd verbessern kann.^^)



Eberhard schrieb:


> Was genau meinst Du mit Lektorat? Ich glaube nicht, dass ein einziger dieser Online-Artikel je ein Lektorat gesehen hat.


Eben!



Eberhard schrieb:


> Und für solch einfache Belange brauchen die auch keins, oder?


Scheinbar doch. 
In einer perfekten Welt würde jeder kommerziell veröffentlichte Beitrag noch einmal gegen gelesen. Aber die Welt ist eben nicht perfekt und von daher müssen wir damit leben, das Fehler gemacht und diese eben übersehen werden.

Flüchtigkeitsfehler im Onlinejournalismus kann ich eher verschmerzen als die in meiner regionalen Tageszeitung (oder der PC GAmes), da ich für diese ja bares Geld ausgegeben habe. Und noch mehr ärgere ich mich über Fehler in Büchern, deren gedruckte Ausgaben ja nun auch nicht gerade preiswert sind.



Eberhard schrieb:


> [..]
> aber bei Grammatik-Holperern, die fürchterlich klingen, zwingt es mich halt, etwas zu sagen (zumal der hemmungslose Dativ-Gebrauch immer weiter einreißt und die Leute immer weniger Anspruch an ihre eigene Sprech- und Schreibweise haben).


Na ja, sehen wir's mal so ... vielleicht gibt es in 50 Jahren in der deutschen Sprache nur noch drei Fälle und der Dativ war tatsächlich des Genetivs Tod.

Im Prinzip hast du ja Recht und auch mir läuft bei manchen Schreibweisen das Blut aus den Ohren. Aber man sollte sich nicht über jeden Flüchtigkeits- oder umgangssprachlichen Fehler aufregen. Wenn einem eine korrekte Ausdrucksweise so sehr am Herzen liegt, hilft es wahrscheinlich nur immer mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen.


----------



## Eberhard (4. August 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre fällt dein Arbeitsbeispiel unter den Bereich "Umgangssprache". Und in diesem Fall stimmt die Aussage "Nur weil man es immer wieder falsch sagt, wird es dadurch nicht richtig." nicht, da auch der Duden kein in Stein gemeisseltes Werk für die Ewigkeit ist und durchaus immer wieder umgangssprachliche Redewendungen, die ehemals falsch waren aufnimmt und sie somit als richtig deklariert.



Das ist korrekt. Aber dennoch ist die Redewendung, BIS sie im Duden landet, trotzdem falsch.
Und bei manchen Dingen WILL man doch auch eigentlich nicht, dass sie im Duden landen, nur weil viele zu faul sind, es "richtig" zu sprechen, oder? 



> (Ich hoffe ja seit Jahren das meine Redensweise "der Einzigste" endlich in den Duden aufgenommen wird, damit mich meine Frau nicht mehr andauernd verbessern kann.^^)



Die Angewohnheit hatte ich auch, aber ungefähr ein Jahr dauerndes Verbessern seitens meines Freundes hat mich davon geheilt. Jetzt kann ich's! ^^



> Flüchtigkeitsfehler im Onlinejournalismus kann ich eher verschmerzen als die in meiner regionalen Tageszeitung (oder der PC GAmes), da ich für diese ja bares Geld ausgegeben habe.



Ich nicht. Denn Online-Medien sind die Zukunft. Und wenn man sagt, dass man Fehler in Online-Medien eher verschmerzen kann, sagt man im Grunde, dass man Fehler in Zukunftsmedien eher verschmerzen kann, als in denen des letzten Jahrhunderts. Da ich durchaus zukunftsorientiert bin (trotz umseitiger Skepsis), bin ich der Meinung, dass man ein paar nützliche Standards in die Zukunftsmedien übernehmen sollte. Außerdem ist ja der Schreiber der gleiche, ob er nun für die gedruckte oder die Online-Version schreibt. Er muss es einfach können. Wie perfekt die Welt ist (bzw. wie nahe sie dem Zustand kommt) bestimmen ja wir mit unseren Ansprüchen.
Übrigens zahlen wir im Grunde für die Online-Variante mehr als für das gedruckte Exemplar, nur dass die Kosten indirekter sind und erst mal weniger spürbar als die fehlenden 7 EUR im Portomonaie.



> Und noch mehr ärgere ich mich über Fehler in Büchern, deren gedruckte Ausgaben ja nun auch nicht gerade preiswert sind.


Stimmt, in dem Bereich ärgere ich mich auch sehr oft über mich selber, dass ich nicht konsequent genug bin, die Dinger zu reklamieren und eine Rückabwicklung des Kaufs zu fordern. Bei Game of Thrones bspw gibt es Seiten, auf denen mehr als vier Fehler vorkommen (Wortauslassungen, falsche Personalpronomen, falsche Verbendungen usw.). Das würde genügen für eine Rückgabe bzw. Minderung des Kaufpreises, wenn sich mal wirklich jemand quer stellen würde. aber das macht aus Zeitgründen niemand, sondern alle akzeptieren den Schund. Bei einem Auto würden die Leute Zeter und Mordio schreien.




> Na ja, sehen wir's mal so ... vielleicht gibt es in 50 Jahren in der deutschen Sprache nur noch drei Fälle und der Dativ war tatsächlich des Genetivs Tod.



Genau so sehe ich das ja auch. Und versuche es zu verhindern. Unsere Sprache ist eine enorm vielseitige Standardsprache (Standardsprache – Wikipedia), mit der sich viele Dinge besser ausdrücken lassen als in anderen sprachen, was besonders deutlich wird, wenn man versucht Dinge in anderen Sprachen auszudrücken und von einem entsprechenden Muttersprachler erfährt, dass das so nicht geht. Dieses Gut zu verschleudern, nur weil es mühsam ist, es zu erhalten und etliche unerfahrene Leute denken, dass sie es nicht brauchen, wäre schade.

Ich lebe ja schon damit, dass der Konjunktiv fast völlig verschwunden ist (obwohl er praktisch ist). 

[Quot€]Aber man sollte sich nicht über jeden Flüchtigkeits- oder umgangssprachlichen Fehler aufregen.[/quote]

Das mache ich ja auch gar nicht. Tippfehler oder eben Flüchtigkeitsfehler lassen mich meist völlig kalt, weil sie eben auf Flüchtigkeit beruhen.
Dativ statt Genetiv ist aber kein Flüchtigkeits- sondern ein systematischer Fehler, weil derjenige, der ihn macht, meist die richtige Variante gar nicht kennt. Da rippelt sich bei mir so sehr der Rücken, dass ich reagieren muss. . 
Und mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen, versuche ich (wenn auch bisweilen mit wenig Erfolg).



@Worrel:



> Jeder ist Mensch und kann sich daher mal irren. Zudem ist Sprache ständig im Wandel. Was man heute noch nach allen Regeln der Kunst 100% richtig schreibt, mag in 50 Jahren schon falsch sein.




Wie ich Briareos schon schrieb, ist die Genetiv-Geschichte eher etwas Systemisches, kein mal vorkommender, momentaner Irrtum. Momentane Irrtümer sehe ich genauso wie Du.
Mit den 50 Jahren hast Du recht, aber es liegt an uns, WAS sie da verändert. Wollen wir, dass "ich habe fertig" oder "so muss Technik" als richtig im Duden steht?

Wie korrektes Deutsch bei so einer Vorgehensweise im Duden mal aussehen könnte, zeigen Studien, wie sich Einwanderer heutzutage via SMS unterhalten: Frage: "Wo Du?", Antwort "Bahnhof"
Sicher genügt das für einfache Kommunikation. Aber wollen wir so weit runter?




> Mein Standpunkt ist: Hey, wenn das nur ein Fehler ist - der eventuell in dem entsprechenden Landstrich, in dem der Schreiber wohnt, gar kein Fehler ist, weil das da alle immer so sagen - kann man da problemlos drüber weg sehen.


Hah! Das ist eine böse Falle. Da es z.B. im Ruhrpott mehr Menschen gibt, als im nördlichen Niedersachsen, würden dann, weil die neuen Online-Medien ja überregional sind, jene Ruhrpottler Stück für Stück ihre Sprache bundesweit durchdrücken, weil das da ja so richtig ist und alle problemlos drüber weg sehen. Das passiert sicher auch dann, wenn sich jemand aufregt, aber es geht langsamer. 
Da mag ich die Schweizer. Die simsen (übrigens eine neues Wort, gegen das ich nichts habe) im Dialekt (völlig in Ordnung und seeehr vielseitig), aber halten sich, wenn sie in Hochdeutsch schreiben, an die Schriftdeutsch-Regeln. Sie unterscheiden stärker zwischen offizieller und inoffizieller Sprache.

Buchstabensuppe stört mich übrigens nur dann, wenn erkennbar ist, dass der Verfasser sich unhöflicherweise keine Mühe gegeben und das Ganze hingeschlunzt hat. Ist es lediglich der Schnelligkeit geschuldet und der Rest lässt erkennen, dass mir da jemand Zeit gewidmet hat, dann sehe ich da auch drüber weg. Da bin ich völlig entspannt. Laut Studie kann man ein Wort ja erkennen, wenn der erste und der letzte Buchstabe stimmen (funktioniert wirklich).


----------



## Bonkic (4. August 2014)

Eberhard schrieb:


> @Bonkic: Duden | wegen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
> 
> Da in diesem Fall das Wort "des" dazwischen steht, sieht es so aus, als wäre der Genetiv angebracht, meinst Du nicht?
> D



nein, meine ich nicht. 
gleichwohl finde ich auch, dass der genitiv besser klingt, 
das sagt aber nichts über die richtigkeit aus, die es in dieser absolutheit wohl auch gar nicht gibt. 
auch nicht der duden und bastian sick können behaupten, die einzige, zu 100% richtige lösung zu kennen. 

dieser autor schreibt zb, dass der dativ stilistisch besser wäre: 



> Wegen ge*hört daher zu den echten Prä*posi*tio*nen. Sie kön*nen nur mit dem Dativ oder dem Akku*sa*tiv ste*hen und grundsätzlich nicht mit dem Geni*tiv. Der kor*rek*te und stili*stisch bes*sere An*schluß an wegen ist also der Dativ.


----------



## Worrel (4. August 2014)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Mit den 50 Jahren hast Du recht, aber es liegt an uns, WAS sie da verändert. Wollen wir, dass "ich habe fertig" oder "so muss Technik" als richtig im Duden steht?


Ehrlich gesagt? Ist mir völlig wumpe. Irgendwann wird es wahrscheinlich sowieso nur noch eine Weltsprache geben.



> Aber wollen wir so weit runter?


Was können "wir" denn dagegen tun? Wenn - wer auch immer - beschließt, daß "Wo du?" kein kompletter Satz ist, dann hält das diejenigen, die so sprechen, ja nicht davon ab, sich so zu unterhalten.
Was nützt einem der perfekteste Duden, wenn keine Sau sich beim Kommunizieren daran hält?



> Hah! Das ist eine böse Falle. Da es z.B. im Ruhrpott mehr Menschen gibt, als im nördlichen Niedersachsen, würden dann, weil die neuen Online-Medien ja überregional sind, jene Ruhrpottler Stück für Stück ihre Sprache bundesweit durchdrücken, weil das da ja so richtig ist und alle problemlos drüber weg sehen.


Sicher. Das gehört zur natürlichen Sprachentwicklung dazu. Was die Mehrheit spricht, setzt sich durch.
Wie sollte es auch sonst sein? Sollen sich alle DE Bürger nach dem Dialekt von Hintertupfingen richten, weil der aus irgendeinem ominösen Grund selbst erhaltenswerter ist als beispielsweise Berlinerisch?


----------



## Eberhard (4. August 2014)

@Bonkic:
Okay, der Punkt geht an Dich. 
Übrigens Danke für das Nachschlagen in Sicks Buch. Die Mühe hatte ich mir jetzt nicht mehr gemacht und meine Lektüre des Buches liegt schon zurück.

Sicks Begründung klingt schon stichhaltig, aber in puncto Stil stimme ich mit ihm nicht überein, muss ich ja sagen. 


@Worrel:

Na, bezüglich Weltsprache bin ich skeptisch. Derzeit geht die Wellenbewegung in Richtung Separatismus. Außerdem lieben es die Leute, in Gegenden mit fremder Sprache zu fahren. Der Antrieb, eine Weltsprache zu sprechen, wäre also überwiegend wirtschaftlicher Natur. Aber wir (bzw. unsere Nachfahren) werden sehen.



> Was nützt einem der perfekteste Duden, wenn keine Sau sich beim Kommunizieren daran hält?




Offizielle Medien müss(t)en sich daran halten. Und "keine Sau" ist ja auch stark übertrieben.



> Wie sollte es auch sonst sein? Sollen sich alle DE Bürger nach dem Dialekt von Hintertupfingen richten, weil der aus irgendeinem ominösen Grund selbst erhaltenswerter ist als beispielsweise Berlinerisch?




Nun ja, die Erarbeitung einer Standardsprache, die eben relativ frei von Einflüssen der verschiedenen Dialekte ist, war und ist ja durchaus eine Errungenschaft. Insofern soll sich der deutsche Bürger nach eben jenem erarbeiteten Standard richten, weil der praktisch ist.
Im schriftlichen Bereich setzt sich die Mehrheit übrigens nur dann durch, wenn die Medien mitspielen. Andernfalls gäbe es Latein als schriftliche Bereichssprache ja nicht relativ unverändert. Wie die Leute auf der Straße SPRECHEN, ist ja etwas völlig anderes, wie sie SCHREIBEN. Umgangssprachlich setzt sich immer die Menge durch, das stimmt, aber im schriftlichen Bereich gibt es zahlreiche Reglementarien, die das verhindern.


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2014)

Eberhard schrieb:


> @Bonkic:
> Okay, der Punkt geht an Dich.



hier geht's nicht um punkte, oder ums rechthaben. 
sprache ist wandelbar und nur weil man meint, irgendwas klänge besser, muss es noch lange nicht besser oder richtiger sein. 



> Übrigens Danke für das Nachschlagen in Sicks Buch. Die Mühe hatte ich mir jetzt nicht mehr gemacht und meine Lektüre des Buches liegt schon zurück.
> 
> Sicks Begründung klingt schon stichhaltig, aber in puncto Stil stimme ich mit ihm nicht überein, muss ich ja sagen.



ich hab nichts nachgeschlagen.
das zitat stammt auch nicht von sick, der ist nämlich gegenteiliger ansicht. 
ich hab den text doch verlinkt. da geht es seitenlang nur um das wörtchen wegen.


----------



## Worrel (5. August 2014)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Na, bezüglich Weltsprache bin ich skeptisch. Derzeit geht die Wellenbewegung in Richtung Separatismus. Außerdem lieben es die Leute, in Gegenden mit fremder Sprache zu fahren. Der Antrieb, eine Weltsprache zu sprechen, wäre also überwiegend wirtschaftlicher Natur.


Sind Worte wie "Kindergarten", "Glockenspiel", "Poltergeist", "Schadenfreude",  (im Englischen [siehe auch diese Liste in der Wikipedia]), "Portemonnaie","download", "Demokratie", "Presse", "Telefon", ... denn ausschliesslich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen ins Englische/Deutsche integriert worden ...?

Man kann durch die heutzutage mögliche globale Kommunikation alle Menschen verstehen und damit auch erreichen kann, wenn es eine Sprache gibt, die alle verstehen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß es in Zukunft eine solche Sprache gibt (wenn das nicht heutzutage schon Englisch ist [wenigstens für einen Großteil der Welt])



> Offizielle Medien müss(t)en sich daran halten. Und "keine Sau" ist ja auch stark übertrieben.


Sprache wird aber eben nicht nur von den offiziellen Medien gelebt. 



> Wie die Leute auf der Straße SPRECHEN, ist ja etwas völlig anderes, wie sie SCHREIBEN.


Trotzdem färbt das, was sie sagen, auf das, was sie schreiben, ab.

So schreibe ich schon mal ab und zu (zugegebenermassen nur in inoffiziellem Kontext) "schrob" statt "schrieb" (© by Farin Urlaub).


----------



## Briareos (6. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man kann durch die heutzutage mögliche globale Kommunikation alle Menschen verstehen und damit auch erreichen kann, wenn es eine Sprache gibt, die alle verstehen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß es in Zukunft eine solche Sprache gibt (wenn das nicht heutzutage schon Englisch ist [wenigstens für einen Großteil der Welt])


Eigentlich wollte ich nichts mehr hierzu schreiben, da wir sowieso schon meilenweit an diesem, noch dazu altem, Thema vorbei sind, aber zum Thema Weltsprache wollte ich noch etwas einwerfen: Esperanto. 

Das wäre zumindest eine demokratische Weltsprache, die niemanden bevor- oder benachteiligt.


----------



## Worrel (6. August 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> ...zum Thema Weltsprache wollte ich noch etwas einwerfen: Esperanto.
> 
> Das wäre zumindest eine demokratische Weltsprache, die niemanden bevor- oder benachteiligt.


Es wird ja nicht irgendwo ausgelost oder sonstwie bestimmt werden, welche Sprache ab sofort Weltsprache wird. 

Die "Weltsprache" wird durch die Vermischung der Sprachen entstehen. Siehe zB diverse Begriffe wie "Blitzkrieg", "Kindergarten" oder "Schadenfreude", die wohl von amerikanischen Soldaten nach dem 2. Weltkrieg mit nach Hause verschleppt wurden und so in das normale Vokabular eingingen oder eben  "Portemonnaie","download", "Demokratie", "Presse", "Telefon", die Einzug in unsere Alltaqgssprache gefunden haben.


----------

